# Looking for some advice



## eightynine (24 Apr 2012)

I've wanted to join the military for a long time, since around when I started high school. Unfortunately, I did not do well in school and ended up actually dropping out, despite being identified as "gifted" and easily acing tests when I did bother to show up for school. I'm 23 now and believe me, I see the error of my ways. I've started taking classes from the Independent Learning Center, a distance education school that offers applied/academic and college/university courses, and will successfully complete my diploma within a year or so, with all the math and science classes I could have gotten six years ago at high school. I'm confident that I can achieve an impressive grade average. 

Until this point, my plan has been to do everything I can to make myself a more appealing candidate and apply for the ROTP when I meet the academic requirements.

Recently, though, I've been wondering if I could join the regular force as an NCM, continue working towards my diploma, and apply for the ROTP later on. If so, would I have to wait until my term of service as a NCM ended?

Any other advice related to my situation? There is nothing I can think of that I would rather be than an engineer officer in the canadian forces, and I *will* achieve this, but I'm not quite sure how to proceed.


Thanks for your time,
                    eightynine


----------



## Eaglelord17 (24 Apr 2012)

Personally I would recommend finishing your diploma then applying for ROTP. The only issue would be is you would have to wait at least until September to apply. You may also want to look into applying as a mature student (I know nothing of this though). Becoming a NCM would not help you much and would take time away from your goal of being a Engineering Officer. Keep fit and well your waiting try to get other things that would look good on there application which would increase your chances. 
Good Luck


----------



## jwtg (24 Apr 2012)

The ROTP is for civilian applicants or CTs from the reserves.  If you were to go into the reg force as an NCM, you would be able to apply to the UTPNCM.  The university training plan for non-commissioned members.  It is similar to the ROTP in that it includes subsidized education + obligatory service, but it is, as titled, for currently serving NCMs.  It is highly competitive and you couldn't apply until you were eligible for it.  I'm not sure what the requirements are, but I believe a certain # of years service and there may be a minimum rank, which could take some time.  A UT could probably confirm this.

I would say that your best bet is to finish your high school courses and earn your diploma, trying to maintain very high marks.  This will improve your CF application later on (NCM or ROTP) because it is very competitive to get in right now.  If you have a stable enough job that you can keep at for a couple years right now, or your life situation somehow permits you to continue doing what you're doing while continuing your studies, that probably sets you up the best to begin a career as an officer.  Keep yourself in shape.  There are several 20-somethings here at the college and people right up into their early 30s who are studying, as OCdts, to be officers.  It's certainly doable.

Good luck!

**EDIT: wrote 'couldn't instead of 'could'


----------



## eightynine (24 Apr 2012)

Wow, thanks for the quick replies. I can definitely keep doing what I'm doing til I earn my diploma. Actually I think my current job might look pretty good on my application. (I'm a supervisor in the maintenance department of a hotel.)

Sounds like going the NCM route would actually take longer. I suppose I'll have to wait until next year to apply, as I don't think I'll have my diploma by September of this year.

Again, thanks for the speedy replies. Much appreciated.


----------



## jwtg (24 Apr 2012)

eightynine said:
			
		

> Sounds like going the NCM route would actually take longer. I suppose I'll have to wait until next year to apply, as I don't think I'll have my diploma by September of this year.
> 
> Again, thanks for the speedy replies. Much appreciated.


Typically ROTP gets a lot of high school student applicants, who are not done their diplomas but will be done by June.  They are generally given conditional offers, subject to them completing high school with satisfactory grades.

For the ROTP, you want to be applying in October-November the year BEFORE you want to go to RMC (like in the fall of your gr 12 year, if you were still in high school) to get all your paperwork squared away and all the steps done so you can have your name in for the selection boards.

I don't know about online high school- maybe speak to the CFRC, see if you can apply and maybe receive a conditional offer pending completing of your high school by next June.  I really can't speak to their policies regarding students pursuing online studies at their own pace.  

Call and find out, best of luck!


----------



## Wookilar (25 Apr 2012)

jwtg said:
			
		

> The ROTP is for civilian applicants or CTs from the reserves.  If you were to go into the reg force as an NCM, you would be able to apply to the UTPNCM.  The university training plan for non-commissioned members.  It is similar to the ROTP in that it includes subsidized education + obligatory service, but it is, as titled, for currently serving NCMs.  It is highly competitive and you couldn't apply until you were eligible for it.  I'm not sure what the requirements are, but I believe a certain # of years service and there may be a minimum rank, which could take some time.  A UT couldn't probably confirm this.



Hi, my name is Wookilar and I am (was?) a UT  ;D I have not swept a floor in 6 years and 51 weeks exactly.

jwtg is correct. UT requirements are 4 years (usually Cpl, but not necessarily), QL5 (journeyman-level course or equivalent), 2 full university level courses (4 credits), recommendation from your commanding officer AND recommendation from the Base Personnel Selection Officer, and qualifying scores on the CFAT. Competition is very stiff and with it looking like the UT program is shrinking a bit, it's only going to get more so.

While I would say that being an ncm for a few years before commissioning certainly gains you very valuable experience, it is not vital to being a good officer (or proficient in your trade). It certainly will add minimum 4 years to your chosen career path (The year I switched, our jnr guy had 6 years in, our snr had 16. Avg was 10-12 years in). Depending on your age/family situation that may be a factor.

Some people advise not to do so based on lost-wages, but that is a bit of a misnomer (with certain conditions of course). Ptes get paid much more than OCdts and Cpls make about what an Lt does. The real wage differentiation comes at the Capt level (which is equal to, but soon greatly surpasses a WO). Money is a factor, how big of one will depend on your priorities.

As for age, I know of one individual that went through ROTP at RMC at the age of 32. He did very well there. Not everyone at RMC is 17 (not even close).

First step is to finish upgrading. In the mean time, make contact with the recruiting center and start gathering hard info from them. They will always have the most up-to-date info on the recruiting scene.

Wook


----------

